# what type of HGH



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

i can get a few differnt types of hgh what is the best? Tev-Tropin, Omnitropin, Genotropin or Norditropin? the tev is the cheapest and i have read alot of good stuff on it what you guys think? thank you


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

You are not going to find too many people on here who have access to these brands.

Never heard of the Omnitropin though


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok kool thanks man


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> i can get a few differnt types of hgh what is the best? Tev-Tropin, Omnitropin, Genotropin or Norditropin? the tev is the cheapest and i have read alot of good stuff on it what you guys think? thank you


 
I'm using Tev-Tropin, only one I have used so I really can't compare! I been on it for 3 months and only doing 1.5iu's a day! I have enough to last another 3 months at that same amount per day! My skin is much nicer and thicker, my hands tingle all the time if that helps ya at all!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2011)

If it's human pharm grade with a 191aa sequence....it's all about the same.  

I like sero because I only have to keep one vial in the fridge at a time.



/V


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I'm using Tev-Tropin, only one I have used so I really can't compare! I been on it for 3 months and only doing 1.5iu's a day! I have enough to last another 3 months at that same amount per day! My skin is much nicer and thicker, my hands tingle all the time if that helps ya at all!



the swelling and tingling in your hands hasn't went away after 3 months ?

I've been on one month, I was hoping the swelling would go away soon. It's not too bad but it can be a little painful sometimes.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes thats kinda why i like the pen u dont need to keep it in the frig or mix it Genotropin comes in a pen its just 150 more for 15iu


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

that does not sound right are u sure its good stuff?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

i been on the tev for a year now and i did not get swelling or pain in my hands or any thing..


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

what doesn't sound right ?

the swelling ?  It's very common side effects. If I didn't have the swelling I would wonder if it was actually growth.


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> i been on the tev for a year now and i did not get swelling or pain in my hands or any thing..



@ what dose ?

Not everyone gets sides, most I have spoken to do.

I'm 100% what I have is legitimate.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> the swelling and tingling in your hands hasn't went away after 3 months ?
> 
> I've been on one month, I was hoping the swelling would go away soon. It's not too bad but it can be a little painful sometimes.


 
I have no swelling but the tingling is there fo sho! Not enough to bother me just enough to let me know it's real!


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

2 iu every day


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I have no swelling but the tingling is there fo sho! Not enough to bother me just enough to let me know it's real!



yeah I know. My girl and I both have a small amount of swelling and tingling. I was happy when she told me her hands were hurting a little so I knew I wasn't just dreaming I had a little swelling too.

A good side I have had is that my skin is looking a lot better. Its not as dry and itchy. I'm looking forward to the next few months.

Have you noticed an increase in hair growth ? I swear my facial hair is growing twice as fast. Even running a higher doses of gear I dont think it has ever grown this fast before.

Maybe it will make the hair on my head grow back too


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> 2 iu every day



You would probably notice a few sides at a higher dose. Then again maybe not, everyone is different.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> yeah I know. My girl and I both have a small amount of swelling and tingling. I was happy when she told me her hands were hurting a little so I knew I wasn't just dreaming I had a little swelling too.
> 
> A good side I have had is that my skin is looking a lot better. Its not as dry and itchy. I'm looking forward to the next few months.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I noticed the hair growth when I started using test, I need a hair cut every 4-5 weeks now instead of every 6-7! I use to shave every 3rd day, now if I don't shave every day I almost got a full beard lol! The skin is what I noticed the best, my joints feel better to, but I also take Fish oil (3600mg a day), Glucosimine Chondrotin, and Super Cissus! I never needed all this for my joints till I started lifting heavy weight, now my left elbow and left shoulder aches, I'm thinking of adding Deca into my cycles!


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> LOL, I noticed the hair growth when I started using test, I need a hair cut every 4-5 weeks now instead of every 6-7! I use to shave every 3rd day, now if I don't shave every day I almost got a full beard lol! The skin is what I noticed the best, my joints feel better to, but I also take Fish oil (3600mg a day), Glucosimine Chondrotin, and Super Cissus! I never needed all this for my joints till I started lifting heavy weight, now my left elbow and left shoulder aches, I'm thinking of adding Deca into my cycles!



I screwed my shoulders up several years ago.

deca helps, I'm using it @ 100mg EW right now.  I'm hoping the growth might help with the tendinitis I get in my shoulders.

As far as my beard, I have been on test for a while now but when I started using the growth I swear my beard grows a lot faster.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> I screwed my shoulders up several years ago.
> 
> deca helps, I'm using it @ 100mg EW right now. I'm hoping the growth might help with the tendinitis I get in my shoulders.
> 
> As far as my beard, I have been on test for a while now but when I started using the growth I swear my beard grows a lot faster.


 
Funny you say that, the girl that cuts my hair says I have more hair on one side of my head than most guys have on their whole head lmao!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 14, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> i can get a few differnt types of hgh what is the best? Tev-Tropin, Omnitropin, Genotropin  or Norditropin? the tev is the cheapest and i have read alot of good stuff on it what you guys think? thank you



 Tev-Tropin its 192aa, now go for Nordi or Humatrope.

PS: Liquid GH  need to be refrigerated all the time, even during shipping, imo its risky buy to chose a liquid forme of somatropine.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 14, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Tev-Tropin its 192aa, now go for Nordi or Humatrope.


 
Do you have any literture saying this?
My packaging says 191aa!


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

ya i get it shipped on ice overnight no worries there but am looking to switch to a differnt one i think i go with the nordi..
thanks


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

doesn't your body react to the 192 by making anti-bodies against it or something like that ?

This could be bullshit. I found out that clen isn't anti-catabolic today. The whole foundation of my steroid knowledge has been cracked.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry Omnitrope Growth Hormone Deficiency Treatment: Omnitrope | Sandoz


----------

